# Nimi



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

Went to nimi with minnowhead and fish2win got to watch fish2swim fall through the ice and minnowhead kick him under and tell him to push off the bottom lol


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Tried throwing him a cinder block and a bowling ball, but he didn't catch them. Just trying to help a brotha out...


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

JUST JERKS!!! Next time your The Guinea pigs. You spud I'll drill.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

And I missed all of it !


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

lovin life said:


> And I missed all of it !


Yes you did lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'd settle for a lil safe ice and a bucketful of dinks about now.


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

http://www.ifishinglures.com/jackass-presents-bad-grandpa-fish-scene-hd/


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

This must be where he fell in.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

quicktafix1 said:


> This must be where he fell in.


Looks like he was wearing the Kool-Aid outfit if that's his outline.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

" It's the Stay-Puff Marshmallow Man" Ghostbusters 1


----------

